# My Mesothelioma has been reported in the Daily Mail



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...utting-millions-risk-deadly-lung-disease.html

I have been written about in the Daily Mail and so I can vouch that this is true :wink: 
Please read and heed Asbestos is still with us and it makes you sick. So were a mask when you DIY please.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

It is good that the Daily Mail is helping you to raise awareness. Well done Mavis.

Catz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Mavis.
We hope you had a nice Birthday party.

It is real people like yourself that deserve a medal for all the work you have put into awareness of this diseaase.

Dave xxxx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Thanks Mavis.
> We hope you had a nice Birthday party.
> 
> It is real people like yourself that deserve a medal for all the work you have put into awareness of this diseaase.
> ...


The only thing is they have put the link to our web page and not my blog so I will have to get ray to tidy that up when he gets up.
And realised they spent one sunday morning taking photos then didnt use one !!!
No party this year but celebrating at Folkestone race coarse from thursday at C&CC rally


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks for raising the awareness, I see it says in the report that Ray doesn't have it despite being covered in asbestos every day for years.

Paul.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I know isnt that weird --- he hasnt got the cancer gene although they say its the DNA that changes things --but goes to show it only takes 1 fibre

This video is very good at explaining


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Well done Mavis. Hopefully people will take note. As it says, we never realised there was a problem with asbestos.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It's all good awareness information Mavis, and it's brilliant the way you put up the fight you do. Keep clocking up those birthdays and show it who's in charge  (nearly missed your B/day yesterday didn't see it till late  )
As you say it must be true if it's in the Mail 

Can't believe it's 3 years ago when I posted this 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-70947-.html


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Informative video Mavis, many thanks.

I was exposed once 9 years ago, I got a so called professional firm to remove my asbestos garage roof. What a joke, they came with the suits and masks on then proceeded to smash it with hammers, its went all over and I had to clean the bits up they left, dust and all, I never wore a mask etc.

Father(prostate), mother(lung) and sister(bowel) all died from cancer so its a worry but I keep fit and healthy and have a clove of garlic every couple of days 8) 

Hopefully that will enable me to live till about 80 before it gets me.

Thanks again for highlighting the dangers, I had no idea that many school buildings had so much asbestos until I read some of your posts/links.

Good luck with the treatment.

Paul.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

coppo said:


> Informative video Mavis, many thanks.
> 
> I was exposed once 9 years ago, I got a so called professional firm to remove my asbestos garage roof. What a joke, they came with the suits and masks on then proceeded to smash it with hammers, its went all over and I had to clean the bits up they left, dust and all, I never wore a mask etc.
> 
> ...


Paul its stories like yours that make me so mad. These professionals need kicking as there is knowledge out there on how to deal with Asbestos --your men could infact be prosecuted for that. :wink:

As for Asbestos in Schools have a read of this site started by 2 brothers when 1 brothers Wife died after pinning drawings to a School wall. http://www.asbestosexposureschools.co.uk/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> It's all good awareness information Mavis, and it's brilliant the way you put up the fight you do. Keep clocking up those birthdays and show it who's in charge  (nearly missed your B/day yesterday didn't see it till late  )
> As you say it must be true if it's in the Mail
> 
> Can't believe it's 3 years ago when I posted this
> ...


Gosh I have come along way since then.
So much Chemo and still here though Scan on the 3rd of Sept results on the 28th Sept. and pray for another 3 months reprieve.
Life is targets My birthday has now gone so Xmas is next.
i have really worked hard in the garden and as each year I pray Im here to see the spring flowers again. 
I have done that for 3 years so 4 is a target now.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I think it's an absolute disgrace that asbestos is still in schools and the government isn't paying to get rid of it. If they bleat on about not being able to afford it, cut the foreign aid budget. I sometimes wonder where priorities lie. :twisted: 

Hope everything goes well Mavis with your scan and results.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

locovan said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> > It's all good awareness information Mavis, and it's brilliant the way you put up the fight you do. Keep clocking up those birthdays and show it who's in charge  (nearly missed your B/day yesterday didn't see it till late  )
> ...


Well done Mavis, it's our collective target too


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gosh a lot is happening people involved in Meso are cascading to their customers and followers --Im so proud of the Awareness at last someone is listening to this. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

motormouth said:


> I think it's an absolute disgrace that asbestos is still in schools and the government isn't paying to get rid of it. If they bleat on about not being able to afford it, cut the foreign aid budget. I sometimes wonder where priorities lie. :twisted:
> 
> Hope everything goes well Mavis with your scan and results.


To start ripping asbestos out of schools and all public buildings would be a nightmare. The fallout of the minute fibres would be widespread and uncontrolable.
The best option IMHO is to overspray it with intumescant paint.
I have found mum in laws garage roof is asbestos panels. Estate agent sugested painting with a sealer.

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im asking Christine on this one Dave.

It is good if left alone but they have made a video of a school and they slammed a door and the desks got covered in white powder.
There is another school where each morning after a storm has shook the building everywhere is covered in powder.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

must have a look at my kids school next term. Thanks for raising awareness. Best wishes for the future


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's an absolute disgrace that asbestos is still in schools and the government isn't paying to get rid of it. If they bleat on about not being able to afford it, cut the foreign aid budget. I sometimes wonder where priorities lie. :twisted:
> ...


Right Dave Christine's answer to you is :___Not a nightmare if removed by a Licensed Contractor. The 1st 4 pages focus on asbestos in schools and the cost of doing nothing will be considerably higher than removing (asbestos insure) plus it isnt as simple as that, DMW's piece explains http://www.iatp.org.uk/documents/IATP_Newsletter_issue_25.pdf


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

commuter I wish more parents would find out if their Childs School has Asbestos in --ask to see the Asbestos register as all Asbestos has to be audited


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A good article Mavis - well done on raising awareness of this hidden killer yet again.


----------

